# smelly breath



## letsdosomethngaboutit (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't know if this is a common problem with i.b.s suffers but i get bad breath, i don't know for sure what causes it, but i'm sure it's something to do with bad digestion. I really wish i could do something about it, it really efects me socially, and makes me even more self concious, and i worry about it all the time. I was advised to take probiotics which i have tried many kinds, i tried beneflora - good bacteria that used to help. I've been in India for 6 weeks and have started taking it again, but seems to have lost it's effect, i was wondering if anyone knows of any others that work? Please help! I also suffer from anxiety quite badly and don't know what to do about it, but reading some of your notes this CBT treatment sounds interesting, i think i might have to find out more about it!


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! i get bad breath too, it's really embarresing and nothing seems to fix it. Since i didn't want to take anymore medication i just chew chewing gum most of the time, or breath freshener mints. They don't really work for that long but help if i have to go out in public or be up close to people. I also have various anxiety problems which make the whole situation worse. I still don't know what to do about that, but just thought i'd let you know i know what it's like!


----------

